# TNA - Tartana Resources



## System (5 July 2019)

Tartana Resources Limited has a mission to become a significant copper and zinc company through development of its existing projects and the acquisition of new projects.

The company currently has a number of projects with varying exploration maturity levels:

Tartana Copper and Zinc Project in Northern Queensland
Zeehan Zinc Slag Project in Western Tasmania
Mt Hess Copper- Gold Project – Queensland
Amber Creek – Molybdenum-Tin-Tungsten Project – Queensland
Tartana proposes to use the funds raised from the IPO to undertake drilling on the projects within the Tartana Copper and Zinc Project mining leases: Queen Grade Zinc Project, Copper Oxide Project, Copper Sulphide Project and the Valentino Copper-Gold-Silver-Cobalt Project. In addition the Company will spend funds to advance the Zeehan Zinc Slag Project, commence initial exploration on the Mt Hess and Amber Creek Projects and under-take project generation.

It is anticipated that TNA will list on the ASX during August 2019.

https://tartanaresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 January 2021)

gets a mention in SciDev SDV Announcements:
04 June 2019


> SciDev understands that Tartana Resources Limited is moving towards commencing its ASX IPO capital raising process in the near future.
> SciDev currently owns 19.9% of Tartana Resources Limited and will hold a significant position in the Company moving forward.



02 July 2019 - PDS lodged

Never did list.


----------

